# rhinestone tag label question



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

hi all, i am making rhinestone tshirts and i was wondering do i have to put anything on the tag label for them just in case? because i ordered blank tee's atm and they have the normal info needed, but since i am adding rhinestones do i need to add anything or i should be good? thanks so much


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

The labeling law does not apply to decoration added to the garment once it leaves the manufacturer.


----------



## dhearn (Aug 22, 2008)

I would make hang tags for them to let the customers know about the special washing and drying requirements for rhinestone shirts. It's what we do.


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

kk thanks so much


dhearn, what if i am not going to put hang tags on my shirts atm, i am just gunna put the brand tag label on the neck line, what would you suggest i do? thx


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

splathead said:


> The labeling law does not apply to decoration added to the garment once it leaves the manufacturer.


 
thanks for the info, btw if i put rhinestones on the shirt, do i need to put info on it? or can i just leave it how it is.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

winterfresh said:


> thanks for the info, btw if i put rhinestones on the shirt, do i need to put info on it? or can i just leave it how it is.


If you're asking if you should include care instructions for the rhinestones, I certainly would. 

If you're asking if there is any law that requires you to, the answer is no, unless it's for children. Not sure what the kids requirements are but do a search on CPSIA in the search box at the top of this page.


----------



## winterfresh (Aug 31, 2011)

splathead said:


> If you're asking if you should include care instructions for the rhinestones, I certainly would.
> 
> If you're asking if there is any law that requires you to, the answer is no, unless it's for children. Not sure what the kids requirements are but do a search on CPSIA in the search box at the top of this page.


 
hey splathead oh ok thanks so much for the info, now i have a few questions for you, 

my shirts are not for children, mostly the age group of 16+ so what would you suggest i do? put the rhinestone care info on label or just dont worry about it? thx


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

I don't re-lable my shirts or do hang tags, since I don't do that many actual shirts. I do however, include care instructions that have been printed on a business card along with the extra rhinestones. These can be attached to, where the normal labeling is, with a straight pin before the shirt is packaged and shipped.


----------

